# AOSP rom flash problem



## techarlj (Jul 29, 2011)

Dangit, guys, I hate to be an idiot, but I've looked and looked and cannot find what I'm looking for. I tried flashing pa and cm and aokp and every time I flash the aosp keyboard force closes and almost every other app just won't open. Again, I apologize if this is common knowledge it if I have missed it, but I for the life of me can not find a solution. I came from a GNex, and everything was just so simple about flashing on that. Thank you in advance to anyone who can and will help.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

techarlj said:


> Dangit, guys, I hate to be an idiot, but I've looked and looked and cannot find what I'm looking for. I tried flashing pa and cm and aokp and every time I flash the aosp keyboard force closes and almost every other app just won't open. Again, I apologize if this is common knowledge it if I have missed it, but I for the life of me can not find a solution. I came from a GNex, and everything was just so simple about flashing on that. Thank you in advance to anyone who can and will help.


What variant do you have?

I assume d2vzw?

Are you clean flashing each build? What about backups are you restoring anything system-related?

This is most-def. not normal behavior. I've probably flashed my S3 a couple hundred times now with various builds, including probably everything that is available for the d2vzw variant. (Although not every build available of course







) anyways I've never had the said issues you are reporting...


----------



## techarlj (Jul 29, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> What variant do you have?
> 
> I assume d2vzw?
> 
> ...


Yeah, Cache, Dalvic, Data and System. Thrice. No restores. Sorry, forgot, yeah d2vzw.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm having this same problem with aokp. Did you find any solution?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

If you have an old Rom.zip on your device access the contents through rootexplorer. Then find the zip file for the keyboard copy and paste it into system/apps/ make sure to hit replace. Reboot and you should be good.

If you don't have any old Roms just download one and extract it from there. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

